# Fine Recipe



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

1


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

You haven't offended me in the least..I enjoy your posts !!! great recipes.. There are a lot of whiners on any internet message board, so dont worry about it...


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

not so much you post delicious recipes as much as it is the forum is inundated with 15 of your posts at once...maybe spread them out as i/we have to weed through 15 in a row to get to a fishing thread...add a few of your catches w/pics and how they were prepared w/pics...



not bashing but, you ain't the only one who can cook...just saying wayne...welcome aboard but, get in line with the recipes and get inline with the results...imho...


----------



## guesswork (Feb 26, 2008)

what happened to the recipes? I am glad i printed a few of them.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Ultralite (7/22/2009)*not so much you post delicious recipes as much as it is the forum is inundated with 15 of your posts at once...maybe spread them out as i/we have to weed through 15 in a row to get to a fishing thread...add a few of your catches w/pics and how they were prepared w/pics...
> 
> 
> 
> not bashing but, you ain't the only one who can cook...just saying wayne...welcome aboard but, get in line with the recipes and get inline with the results...imho...




Geez, you all must be running out of things to bitch about...he's posting them in the right forum, so who cares? He's now gone and edited the recipes out of all his previous posts, so all the bitching did was get a bunch of blank posts in the recipe section.


----------

